# T3/T4 Turbocharger Turbine Inlet Gasket



## nissauo (Jan 29, 2015)

Fit for:Universal T3 flange Turbo.

Link: 













Features: 
1.Brand new turbocharger turbine inlet flange gasket. 
2.Fit with T3 turbo turbine inlet flange. 
3.Material: quality steel. 
4.Fit for:Universal T3 flange Turbo. 
Product Dercription: 
This quality steel 4 bolt gasket for T3 turbocharger turbine inlet flange. 
Packing includes: 
1 x High Performance Turbo Gasket (as picture shows)


----------

